# Bzzzzz, Bzzzzzzz_____________part 2



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey breaks it up 10 meg per thread


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I know they saw me, camera stuck in their face.

Funny you know, the one real furry one, when he flew away I could have sworn he gave me the finger and had a g-shock on


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Bee_autiful


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Fall is arriving so thought I would bump these. Also to remind what a simple older version Canon A series can do, aside from my amazing watch pics. full size are amazing


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Great shots James!!

Mark


----------

